# ISO: Male Rat in TEXAS (Houston area)



## SwampWitch666 (May 9, 2016)

I just rescued my first rat (emergency adoption, he was about to be set free) and he needs a companion. Needs to be well socialized since my current is so shy. I thought I was able to find a good breeder off craigslist and I found a rattle I was IN LOVE with and I had great back-and-forth conversation with the breeder, but as of today she is having to put down half her rats due to some illness, INCLUDING the one I wanted. So now I'm looking for a new breeder. My current make is albino and I'm looking forward to some colors!


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Oh no, so sorry. Another great option is to look at rat rescues. There are three rat rescues listed in Texas. If you talk to the rescuers and tell them what you are looking for, I'm sure they would find a sweet, well tempered rat who will be perfect to boost your resident rat's confidence. Finding a reputable breeder is only a great option http://www.thetravelinrat.org/rescue-list--rat-resources.html


----------



## SwampWitch666 (May 9, 2016)

Thank you so much!!


----------



## SwampWitch666 (May 9, 2016)

Man, my house is four hours away from the nearest rescue. They wouldn't be able to do a home inspection.


----------



## raindear (Mar 3, 2015)

Go ahead and contact them and see if you can work something out. Many rescues will go an extra mile, and if for some reason you can't work something out at least you will be no worse off than now, and you will have more information for next time.


----------

